# QJ 3x3x2 "mod"



## ben1996123 (May 25, 2010)

If you can even call it a mod...

All I did was take it apart, and replace the screw and spring with the screw and small washer from an Alpha 5, and the spring with an old mefferts skewb spring. Now, it can cut corners better, it dosent catch when you do something like U'8, but its also quite loose and good for speedsolving.


----------



## cincyaviation (May 25, 2010)

mini diansheng spring also works very well


----------



## cubemaster13 (May 25, 2010)

ya i took it apart one time... and now everytime i turn the u layer... it explodes... any suggestions... i also lost the spring... would a cube4you spring work... cause thats all i have


----------



## JTW2007 (May 25, 2010)

I did this about four months ago with the same screws and some pen springs, and I've had no problems yet.


----------

